# Salem Pond



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Salem Pond is one of my favorite fishing spots. First yesterday I couldn't keep the blue gill off my hook using worms. I even caught one when I ran out of worms with nothing but a hook. If you are interested they are on the west side of the small bridge. The real reason why I like Salem Pond is the grass carp. I landed three of them yesterday and hooked into five. They are protected in the pond. The signs say that you have to let them go if caught. It doesn't say anything about not being able to catch them. Any way I know carp are considered substandard but you might change your mind once you hook into one. They are also pretty smart and will rob you blind if you let them. They are more of a challenge to fish for than bait fishing for trout. The way you catch them is by pressing a piece of bread (Wonder works great) onto a treble hook so that half of it is still puffy and able to float. Then you need to cast it out into a school of them. Make sure there are no ducks around. The south east side of the pond has fewer ducks. You have to wait to set the line or they will suck the bread off your hook every time, but once you hook one you have a fight on your hands. You can expect to get one into shore at least 3-5 times before it is tired enough to actually land it. You also have to have your tension set low or they will bend the hook and get off. Any way where else in Utah County can you catch a 10 lb. fish almost any day of the week.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I fish salem pond close to 4 sometimes 5 times a week.
It is a great fishery and recieves alot of pressure! About the grass carp they can be one hell of a ride. I have only caught 2 one was more than 20 pounds! Very Massive took me a half hour to get him in. I also catch them on leafs when it is windy 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, gregkdc. I tend to pop in and fish the pond whenever I'm in that area.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey good report and great tips for grass carp do they look as disgusting as regular carp?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I think it's the same thing. I could be wrong though.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

very different from the common carp.
they are used in ponds to control vegetation.
and are actually quite tasty.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Common Carp









Grass Carp


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures to clear up the confusion for the other members about grass carp. I will be sure to bring a camera and post some pics next time I go. The one you are holding in the picture looks exactly like the ones in Salem Pond right down to the gigantic size!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL I got the pictures of google images!
The picture of me and the monster grasser i caught is on an old cell phone that broke.
It went from the bottom of my chin to the ground!


----------

